# The Diary of Crunch



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Day 1

This is Crunch. He is a 10 year old red. As you can see he is overweight, full of fat and has every problem in the book. He has a really bad case of pop eye on his other eye, has fin and tail rot all over, and has what i can see as HITH. Along with many others.









I took him in as a favor from a friend, and my hopes later on will be to have him introduced into my 220 gallon.

He was on a diet of feeders and hotdogs lol.

This bastard is in for a rude awakening. His lazy days are over. Piranha Bootcamp has now begun!

Day 2.

Boot camp Starts.

This bad boy is hit with:

Temp - 85
Salt
Primafix
Prazipro

And his tank has a barebottom, and has a powerhead in it.

Water is starting to get cloudy. Might be a bactaria bloom....

At the end of the night he gets dosed with Clout


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow-Best of luck with that Sir-

Let me know if you need n e advice on ne thing....


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Day 3

I found some info on the Clout Stuff:










"A very strong and effective medication for parasitic and protozoan infestations. Treats: Ich, hydra, leeches, planaria, epistylis, trichodina, hexamita, tetrahymena, body fungus, digenetic flukes, parasitic copepods, monogenetic flukes and anchor worms. Use 1 tablet for every 10 gallons every 24 hours for at least 4 days."

Crunch is hit with a second dose of:

Primafix
Prazipro
Clout

The water is cloudy, and he is not swimmin around as much. i think his body is taking in the meds. He definatly isnt used to the current in the tank, he will swim the length of the tank and then drop to the bottom.

Man this fish is lazy.

Am i doing everything right?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Leaving work Sir-I will hit up this thread in the morning to see whats going on-

I have no clue with that clout stuff-so be careful-And do exact dosage as recommended...

Other than that so far from what I can see-you are doing things right-But like stated I will be back in the morning to se how it's going...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Clicked some pics. Take a look at them and point out if you can any visual problems that you see, just in case i have overlooked something.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Day 4

Primafix
Prazipro
Clout

His behaviour has changed. he no longer swims around in the tank. he sits at the bottom in the left hand corner and looks like he is gasping for air. He doesnt swim at all. i dont know what to do. he isnt eating either. his gills are opening extreamly wide. i am going to test the water, but i dont think it is going to be a problem with the water. is it just him reacting to the meds? i added a bubbler last night to make sure it wasnt an O2 issue.

what should i do? its making me feel bad now. he was acting fine before the meds..... should i cut down to dosing one med at a time for a week period/? i dunnooo....


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

oxygenate the water as much as possible. just make sure the meds are compatible.looking at the 5th photo down he has a really odd shape to him..... years of neglect no doubt. good luck with him!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

odyssey said:


> oxygenate the water as much as possible. just make sure the meds are compatible.looking at the 5th photo down he has a really odd shape to him..... years of neglect no doubt. good luck with him!


how do you know if the meds are compatable. can you check and let me know asap.. should i do a water change?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

they will be fine unless they say " don not use with meds containing such and such" if not stated they should be fine.

just found this....

[/quote]Directions For Use: 
For treatment of praziquantel-susceptible disease conditions in pond, freshwater and marine aquariums.
As A Bath: Start treatment with as large a water change as practical or start with new water. Any water used should first be conditioned with ULTIMATE® or a combination of Liquid Buffered ClorAm-X® and Stress-Xâ„¢ to remove ammonia, chlorine and chloramines. Do not stop filtration, but remove activated carbon and stop foam-fractionation (protein skimming) and UV sterilization. Shake vigorously before use. Measure Aquarium Solutions® Liquid PraziPro® at the rate of one (1) teaspoon per 20 gallons of water to be treated. (one (1) fl. oz. per 120 gallons) Measure Pond Solutionsâ„¢ Liquid PraziPro® at the rate of one (1) teaspoon per 32 gallons of water to be treated. (one (1) fl. oz. per 200 gallons) This produces a concentration of 2.5 mg/L. Distribute the proper amount around the edge of the aquarium or pond or directly in to the filter box to achieve the best overall distribution. A single treatment lasting 5-7 days is normally sufficient. Repeat as necessary, but no more than once every 3 to 5 days. May be used as a preventative, at the standard dosage, when disease is likely. *Do not use with other drugs or disease treatments*. May cause temporary foaming.
[/quote]


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

sh*t!!!!

What do i do???? This fish is going to die!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont have much to add here really-

The only thing that concerns me here is that you are basically useing two meds that do the same thing-Or at least as I read it-

Am I right or wrong here-

Seems to me that the clout meds is basically takeing care of the same kind of things that prazi does-This might be over meding the tank...But also like stated above Sir-I am not famalair with either of these products-But from what I have read in the past-It seems like my thinking is correct....

Please correct me if I am wrong here....


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

calm down bro, you got another tank you can put him in while you do a 100 % water change?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

not really.

i am doing a 50 percent water change now.....\

what else should i do?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

just leave it till tomorrow, should be fine.

and to Ak's ? prazi dosnt kill parasites such as lice and a few others.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another thing to add really quick-

If them fins are too far gone Sir-Dont plan on him growing them back-My rhom hasn't yet,And he sits in perfect conditions also....

For mine I used Maracyn 2-For the fin/tail rot and pop eye-I then combined mela and pima together to take care of the rest and added the recommended dosage of salt to my tank......Seemed to work wonders on my guy.....



odyssey said:


> just leave it till tomorrow, should be fine.
> 
> and to Ak's ? prazi dosnt kill parasites such as lice and a few others.


But basically the same or are they not?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

ok so can someone please clearify.. i am doing a 50 percent change on this bad ass..

do you think this will help? he is not swimming, just laying on the bottom.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

not the same in that clout can kill things prazi does not, but the same in that they are all arund meds.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

should i add carbon to the filter to take out the meds?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i meant to say that in my last reply, carbon will get rid of all meds apart from salt. then you can do another 50% water change tomorrow and start again.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

and when i start, what should i start with... in what order should i treat him?

clout? then primafix? then prazipro?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

all of them are compatible with salt, id use prazipro or pimafix. i think the fungus infection is the worst atm so i would use the pimafix.
good luck


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i did the water change, he is now floating around the tank. i duno if he is dead or not....


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

did you use dechlorinator? what was the temperature of the water you did the waterchange with? it may just be stress from the waterchange. keep up the aeration and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I raised the temp of the water before i did a change. and i treated the whole tank with prime....

i dunno wat to dooo, i think this guy is toast.

he isnt belly up tho... but his gills arent moving.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

no gill movement at all? if he was dead he would be flat and not upright. he might not be gasping as the there is enugh o2 from the aeration. just leave him be for a few hours.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i have a bubbler and an ac 300 on the tank, i think that should be enough. he is angled on his side at the bottom of the tank. just sitting there, no gill or tail movement, if he is playing dead, he is great at it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Geez this is crazy!! I hope lardass makes the recovery.
It was probly too much meds at once.


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

hows the guy now? did he make it? i used to follow your post here,


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I remember using Clout for my oscar tank and my bottle saying do not use with piranhas.

I found a description on this site as an example.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/clout1.html



> Use cautiously with lionfish, piranha and marine sharks.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> I remember using Clout for my oscar tank and my bottle saying do not use with piranhas.
> 
> I found a description on this site as an example.
> 
> ...


good find timbz. its the copper content maybe? i know it kills crustaceans so could contain copper. unfortunately this type of thing should be investigated before adding to an aquarium. ALWAYS READ THE LABEL.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I can appreciate your efforts. In talking with a few people over the years....you really shouldnt use more then one medication at a time...even if they dont specifically say not too. It is very stressful on the fish....and generally a fish needing medication is under some stress as it is. Unless the fish in critical..it is better to take your time and go after one affliction at a time.

Sounds like the big guy didnt make it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya always read the lable because sometimes they wont mix and sometimes things like melafix and pimafix (usually things by the same maker) can be compadible to fight a wider range or sicknesses


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I can appreciate your efforts. In talking with a few people over the years....you really shouldnt use more then one medication at a time...even if they dont specifically say not too. It is very stressful on the fish....and generally a fish needing medication is under some stress as it is. Unless the fish in critical..it is better to take your time and go after one affliction at a time.
> 
> Sounds like the big guy didnt make it


Exactly the point I was going to make if ne would have answered my ? fully-I suspect it was the combo of the meds makeing him feel more ill.....

What is the outcome here Inflade?


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

awww...that stinks. I hope Crunch makes it. Your heart was in the right place









Keep us posted


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive had a lot of success with Clout. it's one of the better meds i can get here in vancouver, and it seems to work great.

just make sure you mix it in a disposable cup, and dont let that sh*t touch your skin, as it can cause cancer!!! its some heavy sh*t...i try to only use it when absolutely necessary (which is where Crunch seems to be).


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I have heard Clout is a bit strong for piranhas....

I would have just given the fish excellent water with a nice salt dosage. Then after some recovery if you still felt the need you could medicate accordingly.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

ya whats up inflade, hows crunch?


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

10 YEARS!!!!! damn i didnt realize life expectancy was that long, i can look forward to keeping my p's that long?, good luck with that beast dude


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Inflade wtf up man Did crunch bite the dust?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Woah...he is a fat boy!



Inflade said:


> just leave it till tomorrow, should be fine.
> 
> and to Ak's ? prazi dosnt kill parasites such as lice and a few others.


But basically the same or are they not?
[/quote]


----------

